# Squirrels



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Are squirrels anything to worry about? I mean other than wanting to eat the food maybe - are they a threat to my chickens?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Nope........


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Good to know!


----------

